# Samsung N220, Intel and xorg



## danny (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Unix-Friends, 

I recently tried to get xorg running on a Samsung N220 Netbook. All xorg-related packages are up to date. Using 

```
Xorg -configure
```
results in the attached xorg.conf file, but the screen just gets black using it. Logs are also attached to this post.
Its an intel card:

```
lspci | grep VGA
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller
```

Best Regards
Danny


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2011)

How are you starting X?  Does the mouse pointer show?  Does ctl-alt-f2 switch back to a console?


----------



## danny (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm starting X via 

```
startx
```
The mouse pointer does not show, the screen just remains black. 
Switching back to console is not possible, but I can access the netbook with ssh.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2011)

The Pineview chips might need the new KMS support: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852

If that's not practical, there's the vesa driver.


----------



## danny (Aug 11, 2011)

vesa-Driver is only working for a bad resolution of 800x600. If I try setting the right resolution of 1024x600 I get the message 


> (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1024x600" (no mode of this name)



xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log for vesa are attached.


----------



## danny (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake. I should have used the forum search function. 

Intel drivers are working now. Solution:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16020

Thanks for your support.


----------

